# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  usb portδεν σταματησε να δουλευει

## giorgiosb

καλησπέρα,

στο macbook pro 2012 σταματησε να δουλευειτο ένα usb port, μπορώ να δω αν ειναι software προβλημα η κάηκε ?

τι πρέπει να κάνω για να μην χασω και το αλλο port?

 ευχαριστώ

----------


## giorgiosb

να προσθέσω οτι δίνει ρευμα αναβει ο εξωτερικό σκληρός απλά δεν τον αναγνωρίζει, 

αν κανα αναβαθμιση στο sierra θα λινόταν το πρόβλημα ?

----------


## badweed

απο απλη δεν ξερω , αλλα μπορεις να κοιταξεις κατι που ειναι γενικοτερο , οπως με εναν φακο να ριξεις μια ματια μηπως εχει στραβωσει καποια ακιδα μεσα στην υποδοχη usb .

----------

